# Give Shadslinger a break!



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I went out this morning to go fish huntin with the kids, I get near a spot and Loy has six boats huddled around him with no breathing room, I consider him a very good friend and one heck of a patient teacher, but he really deserves a break out there. I was lucky enough to catch a few but really felt sorry for Loy when he moves the whole lake gets off kilter with boats by him, anyway great day I left at 6:45 and back by 9:45 with a good mess, Water was pretty and boat traffic light on my side, they were all around Loy.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Freshwater potlickers! I thought all of them were down south in the brine. Good luck shake'in 'em off Loy! LOL


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

You would think he was throwin out money for people to take the way they potlick off of him. Hell you should see it when the stripers are on top. I need to call him and let him use my boat one morning.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I will burn off the spot and make power circles whenever someone pot licks me from this day on, after I catch all of the fish we can there.
Safely of course.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree. He should take pics of the potlicker's boats and post them up. Let the man make a living.


----------



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

I totally respect the guides especially SS and LE but there are just some that are an *****...I was out there on the rdbed today trolling and one comes right over, throws his marker and starts to jig where we were trolling. Starts giving me a look like wth are you trolling here for. Gave up the spot since he seemed hungry for fish and moved along.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

It time to disguise the redfine.


----------



## lowensome1866 (Sep 13, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> I will burn off the spot and make power circles whenever someone pot licks me from this day on, after I catch all of the fish we can there.
> Safely of course.


X2...The Rough water kept them off of my boat

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Please give all guides a break. A lot of folks have no idea how much time we guides spend on the water searching to ensure our customers catch fish.

Wednesday, I had a boat full of people follow me aronnd for two hours.....That is not Cool!!!!

I for one am really tired of "Pot Lickers" crowding me and calling me or messaging me wanting to know everything I do to catch fish. 

DO LIKE WE DO!!!!! Get out there and learn it like we have done and still do. ....OR...Pay us our guide fees and we will teach you!!!!!

Most 2Coolers allow us to do our job and not come over to attempt to "Lick the Pot"......Some even try to help us on bad days by calling us.

I have been guiding here since 1988 and each year it gets harder because there are so many that want all of our information that has taken us years to learn.....Well...just like Shadslinger......I will ensure you do NOT catch fish if you crowd me.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree with you guys 100% ,its rude in general and when you do it to a guide you are directly screwing with their livelihoods.

I would suggest talking to a game warden about it and explain you feel it is a form of harassment as they are close enough to interfere with your fishing and see if they aren't willing to help you in some way(mention Texas Statutes -Section 62.0125). I'd be careful about intentionally driving fish away that is definitely illegal and with the abundance of video cameras ,something you'll get caught at if you do it with any frequency

(from Texas Statutes -Section 62.0125)
(c) No person may intentionally interfere with another person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.
(d) No person may intentionally harass, drive, or disturb any wildlife for the purpose of disrupting a person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.

http://codes.lp.findlaw.com/txstatutes/PW/5/B/62/A/62.0125


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I enjoy watching our guides at work on the lake. I get angry for them when I see people potlicking them too. They are earning their living and people should just stay out of the way. I wonder how they would feel if someone came to their work and messed things up for them? Grrrr


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

scott2h2 said:


> I enjoy watching our guides at work on the lake. I get angry for them when I see people potlicking them too. They are earning their living and people should just stay out of the way. I wonder how they would feel if someone came to their work and messed things up for them? Grrrr


I agree....


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great info, hope more read!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I started my reply yesterday and was well into it when I hit the wrong key and had to start over.
So I just stated the facts. If you come to pot lick me, I will crank up my motor and start looking around the immediate area, *thoroughly* for another school. Then leave on plane.
It might disturb the fish that were already there, but that will not be my intention, which as I understand the law, must be part of the violation, intentionally disturbing the fish.

I have had very few problems with 2coolers crowding me when I fish. 
The people who do it are people who take pride in having a lack of character and no consideration for others.

Low life in other words, whether they have a 10' john boat, or a $1000.00 luxury liner they have no angling skills and enjoy causing misery for others.

Must be sad to approach life that way.

There was a white Century CC boat with a fellow near my age, and several young fellows aboard yesterday.
Just as my clients started catching fish they pulled up within 20 yards of us and dropped anchor.
They didn't catch didly, because they were not on fish and did not know enough about fishing to realize it.
When you vertical jig you have to be over fish, even 5' away can mean you will not catch fish.

Because they saw us catching fish, and I think they knew who we were, they thought this will be easy, just get as close as to them as possible.
Some of these people have $1200.00 sonars/gps and don't know how to use them, they still just go encroach on others who are catching fish.

The white Century CC did not catch fish beside us and after a while, as Dawn, one of our clients who was spanking everyone in our boat and the follow boat for the trip, kicked their tail too, they left for the island.

The school under us dispersed and we made a short move and got back on fish.

Surprise, where comes the white Century CC with the older fellow who had salt and pepper hair and his younger companions.
They pull within 15 yards of us and drop anchor.

I looked them in the eye and said, "Really? REALLY? have you guys even caught fish today?
The older one said,"Have y'all caught any fish?"
When you answer like that, you are full of it.

We had to laugh, it was obvious that a reply like that comes from being embarrassed that someone has called your hand.

We left, but we did circle around the immediate area a _few times_,.....LOOKING FOR FISH.
Strange we did not find any. So we left.

The oldest man aboard showed the young guys with him how not to act on the water around other people really well, and how to make yourself look pretty bad, I don't think that was his original objective. 
In fact he might have been trying to impress them.
Young people look up to older folks for direction and copy them, it is part of growing up, choosing a person like this fellow to emulate will led you down the wrong road.

The next time this happens I will use the short video function on my camera and post the film here so others will know what these people look like, their TX #s and faces, and their responses to being called out for being inconsiderate.
!troll!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah, I feel better!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Boats and electronics are expensive. Why spend that money if you are not going to learn what you are doing? If you only plan to go a few times a year, just hire a guide and don't buy a boat. Does it make you feel inferior to go with a guide, like you don't know your stuff? Potlicking a guide, or anyone else, makes it obvious that you don't know your stuff. One of the best fisherman on this forum has the boat and the electronics and the knowledge to consisitently catch fish, yet he still hires guides. Huh? I wonder what that says?

If you do buy a boat, invest TIME on the water. Buy accurate maps that show areas that may hold fish, and I don't mean just the ones that are already named and the coordinates given. Look for slopes and humps indicated by the topo feature. Ride in grids looking at such areas on your sonar. 

I have gotten mad many times when people potlicked me. You think just because you spent a lot of money that you have a right to encroach on others? Well, if they got there first, that means they did everything you did, PLUS they woke up earlier or in some way did something better than you did. 

If you do your homework and your research you will have a lot of spots to check out......not just the one with a Red Fin achored. If we are talking LL in the late spring early summer, have spots in the mid-lake and the south end. Also, some on the east and some on the west. Nothing beats the feeling of catching fish after fish without other boats crowding you.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

You could always do it Whale Wars style and drag a 50yard tangle of braid behind you as a prop fouler.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

big-john said:


> You could always do it Whale Wars style and drag a 50yard tangle of braid behind you as a prop fouler.


Great idea...be sure to video.


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*We were there*

As Paul Harvey says, here is more of the story. SS story that is, for he is
too modest to tell of all the details.

My girlfriend and I were the ones fishing with Loy and Lee on this past Thursday. Our first several hours was a hunt and seek effort 
by the hard working team to no avail. Burning gas, droping anchor over and over, but still no fish to speak of. I knew that Loy was spending much more time in this first location than usual, for I know him well enough
that if no fish he moves. He said that he stayed because the fish were there yesterday, and I know that was so.

I also know, but was unsaid by him that he knew that the winds were going to get bad ( which they did in spades ) and wanted to keep us safe,
but also knew he would draw a crowd if he had to resort to a mid lake spot. So after many searches in that area, he had no choice but to go and find fish where ever he could.

Like a Bloodhound working for TDC, Loy cranked up and found us a BIG THICK school, and we started really catching them big time.

By that time, the wind was blowing hard enough that Lee had to put out
all of the anchor rope they had just to keep us on the spot. Soon,
this white CC boat ( I think that it was a Century ) saw us and pulled in very close. So close in fact that they droped their anchor over our anchor line and then drifted to a stop less than 20 yards away. I was worried that we were going to foul anchor lines, but we got lucky and it did not happen. The lake was starting to get very rough. Envision 2 boats with tangled anchors on a white capping lake.

I just remembered that their first anchorage was 60 or so yards away producing few fish. Then they moved to the above location.

I could go on and on, but will stop and let the readers think about how they would feel if they were paying good money for a special fishing experience with one of the best guides in the business and this happened.

Enough said,


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

[

The next time this happens I will use the short video function on my camera and post the film here so others will know what these people look like, their TX #s and faces, and their responses to being called out for being inconsiderate.
!troll![/QUOTE]
Yeah i'm gonna be on video. Lol

Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

I thought that maybe Loy was working the roadbed this morning by the looks of the boat show that direction...looked like there were 40 boats over there going back and forth. It really sux that Loy and Roger can't go out without the crowds following their every move.
Sure is nice to locate fish in the out of the way areas, drop a slab down, and have them all to yourself LOL!

-LP


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Lonestar Proud said:


> It really sux that Loy and Roger can't go out without the crowds following their every move.
> Sure is nice to locate fish in the out of the way areas, drop a slab down, and have them all to yourself LOL!-LP


Guide or no guide, you have to show respect to someone there first. I admit I think I know who the mentioned CC is. (Did it have an older but still very nice Yamaha 150 V-6 ? ) I don't really know him, but if who I think then I have spoken to him many times on the water. If it is who I think, then he is or was a HFD employee, and takes buddies with him sometimes and fishes by himself sometimes. He has even attempted to wave me into fast action, but I did not take him up on it because I had fish and a storm was coming. I have known of him for 5 years plus, probably 7 or 8. I guarantee he has that spot in his GPS because it is a well known spot and hundreds of people know of it. I think that morning he moved around among several known humps/lumps/slopes that he has in his GPS and just did not show any respect to someone already there. Just because you have a spot in your GPS does not make it yours. Just because you caught fish there yesterday does not make it yours. The first one there should be shown common courtesy.

I remember taking my Dad one morning several years back. He loved to catch fish and was in his 80's at the time. We woke up in Houston very early, got on the water by legal daylight, only found the little spot by GPS because the fog was unbelieveably bad. AND, there was already someone there. That particularly spot is not the lump which can handle a lot of boats. This spot was a one boat spot. I had to move on to another area. He was there before me.

Guide or no guide.....well known spot or a spot you protect dearly....show common courtesy. At the lump, it is so big that a lot of boats may catch fish there at the same time. Ease around, find some fish on your on, get upwind and drop anchor to drift in. If somebody that was there first can cast into you boat, you are rude.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Yesterday I had a motor on the front of my boat and it was hooked to a bass boat. I had to push this boat off of my boat several times. Loy thought it was a friend. Hell I never saw this guy before. I was proud of myself for not loosing it and say something we would both regret.
Lx22f/c, I already have a video of you from last weekend.


----------



## NitroTexan (Aug 23, 2011)

I arrived at the Roadbed and found about a dozen boats there in the fog. I decided to look at my Navionics app and locate a spot farther north that I could have all to my own as I fish alone and do not find the parade safe. I found a promising spot, dropped my marker, anchored and drifted downwind so I could fish across my marked spot. I hooked up with a large WB and instantly had a Pontoon boat anchor on top of my marker. Next time I'm going to keep launching my slab at my marker and not worry about where the wind may take it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow, it seems respect and consideration for others has gone to the dogs!
I think I will take up golf.
At least on holiday week ends, lol!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

The years go by fast enough as it is, but I'm really looking forward to the day when I can leave the boat parked on Saturdays, Sundays, and holidays...

-LP


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Come one matt, that wasn't potlicking our boats never touched. Lol you left a little to soon this morning they turned on just as your boat got on plane.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Wow, it seems respect and consideration for others has gone to the dogs!
> I think I will take up golf.
> At least on holiday week ends, lol!


Sorry to say, but it doesn't get any better on the weekends/holidays on the golf course! I'm thinkin' horse shoes, washers or Bocce Ball might be more civil.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Just remember sautéed fish us still much better than grilled golf balls. Lol


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

I try not to screw up my weekends fishing. If you fish weekends, you should get combat pay. LOL


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

loy, there must be some thing in the air ,maybe pollen from cedar ,or who knows what -is causing all this pot licking and crowding, but the same thing is going on at p.o.c. lot of post complaining of the same things that are happening on l.l. there is even threats going on down there! to many people at the same place at the same time,we just try to be courteous and tolerate some peoples ignorance.(some people seem to be educated beyond their capacity) tight lines , and may the good Lord take a liking to you!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

humble one said:


> loy, there must be some thing in the air ,maybe pollen from cedar ,or who knows what -is causing all this pot licking and crowding


I can answer that! The internet!!! Too much information is spread on the internet. Post what you caught and leave out location and baits.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

RATLTRAP said:


> I can answer that! The internet!!! Too much information is spread on the internet. Post what you caught and leave out location and baits.


Ca-Ching !!!
We have a winner!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeh but when you leave out info people get attitude. Thats why I don't post much about Conroe and sometimes don't report on Livingston. People have come to EXPECT info on what time, what are they bitin, what depth, what tree to tie up too. Hell people some things you need to learn on your own and it would be more fun. I don't mind sharing some info but then I will have to fight the boats off the hole I was catching them on. That little crank bait that I use a lot, I kept it quiet for a couple years and then when word got out it would take 3 to 6 months to order them. Ok, I will get off my soap box.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> Yeh but when you leave out info people get attitude. Thats why I don't post much about Conroe and sometimes don't report on Livingston. People have come to EXPECT info on what time, what are they bitin, what depth, what tree to tie up too. Hell people some things you need to learn on your own and it would be more fun. I don't mind sharing some info but then I will have to fight the boats off the hole I was catching them on. That little crank bait that I use a lot, I kept it quiet for a couple years and then when word got out it would take 3 to 6 months to order them. Ok, I will get off my soap box.


X1000 
Amazing how no matter how much you try to help some people they always want more and someone will get all pissy every time.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

What color is your boat Ray?


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

White Frontier,


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't think it does anybody any good to potlick a guide anyway and any fisherman of any experience knows this....usually Loy has got a school directly underneath, and you aren't going to catch his fish anyway. I would much rather slide on by and wave hello, and find my own school. Heck sometimes it depends on what side of the boat you are on, not where the guide is. I do get ticked at some of the trollers that think they own a swath a quarter mile long and 200 yards wide, show up from over the horizon and start yelling out **** at me. Especially the ones that decide they have the right to go at right angles to an established boat parade. Since I'm not a guide, I usually just move on or wait until the holiday is over.
On the other hand, other than one tournament bass fisherman whose wake and horsepower exceeds his iq by a factor of 5, few people on 2 cool are gonna potlick the guides, or try to own extensive trolling areas. So I suppose we are just commiserating.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

When and if I ever hire one of our great guides, we'll go in my boat. Everybody knows I don't catch much. Of course Loy will have to wear a disguise.


----------



## bonefish (Nov 24, 2006)

If they weren't so cheap they could book Loy for a day or two and learn how and where he fishes and then they wouldn't need to follow him. I've fished with Loy several times and and feel like I could go out and catch fish almost any day. Not by following Loy but by following his methods. Just a thought.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

markbrumbaugh said:


> On the other hand, other than one tournament bass fisherman whose wake and horsepower exceeds his iq by a factor of 5, few people on 2 cool are gonna potlick the guides, or try to own extensive trolling areas. So I suppose we are just commiserating.


Are you still stewing over that. **** man. I am sorry I put you through these agonizing last few months. You must be losing sleep over that comment still. That 250 must be waking you up at night in cold sweats. Put down the gun or step back from the ledge, whichever it may be. Get in your boat and get on the lake and quit looking over your shoulder every few seconds to see if I am coming around the corner. Thanks for the laugh Mark.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

markbrumbaugh said:


> I don't think it does anybody any good to potlick a guide anyway and any fisherman of any experience knows this....usually Loy has got a school directly underneath, and you aren't going to catch his fish anyway. I would much rather slide on by and wave hello, and find my own school. Heck sometimes it depends on what side of the boat you are on, not where the guide is. I do get ticked at some of the trollers that think they own a swath a quarter mile long and 200 yards wide, show up from over the horizon and start yelling out **** at me. Especially the ones that decide they have the right to go at right angles to an established boat parade. Since I'm not a guide, I usually just move on or wait until the holiday is over.
> On the other hand, other than one tournament bass fisherman whose wake and horsepower exceeds his iq by a factor of 5, few people on 2 cool are gonna potlick the guides, or try to own extensive trolling areas. So I suppose we are just commiserating.


What in the hell does that have to do with potlicking? Internet retard talk trash about someone u dont even know. Sounds like your iq is lower than my 48 spl by a factor of ten


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds like some DA got his feathers ruffled!!!!!! People should learn the lake and they could catch all the fish they wanted to. The water is heating up and the fish will be surfacing and also in shallow water.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I guess my point is that I suppose most people on this board don't potlick, do understand basic ROW rules, and are mindful of their wakes. That's all. Consideration of others is consideration. Inconsiderate behavior is just that. And it probably didn't have anything to do with iq...I apologize.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I would much rather have someone come by me on plane or idle. The slowing down a bit to try and help is actually worse to me. Running on plane creates a pretty small wake.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

markbrumbaugh said:


> I guess my point is that I suppose most people on this board don't potlick, do understand basic ROW rules, and are mindful of their wakes. That's all. Consideration of others is consideration. Inconsiderate behavior is just that. And it probably didn't have anything to do with iq...I apologize.


That had nothing to do with this thread. Sounds like u have some deeper issues to work out


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

man, you guys gotta jump in the lake and cool off every once in a while when you're fishing...

*** holes are like fleas... they only bite ya if you let 'em stay on ya long enough...


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

you know what stops potlicking? STUMPS


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

bueyescowboy said:


> you know what stops potlicking? STUMPS


And a 1 oz Carolina rig with a 1 oz jig


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

The best cure for potlicking is to simply catch nothing. I went out Monday morning and couldnt buy a bite. It worked, I didnt have a single boat follow me.


----------



## lost-in-salt (Aug 12, 2005)

It kind of blows my mind that there are that many people potlicking on the easiest type of fish to catch on about the easiest lake to catch them. If people have to potlick to catch whites and stripers on Livingston during this time of year that is really sad.


----------



## musegamer (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree with you guys, You need to give shad-lingers a break when you go fishing


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I just hope someday I get good enough at fishing to get potlicked!


----------

